# Log splitter in truck, loading/unloading



## WES999 (Apr 19, 2014)

I had a bunch of wood that needed splitting, a friend was kind enough to let me borrow his Troy-Built 27 ton
log splitter. He lived too far away to safely tow it,  so it had to be loaded in the truck bed. Here is what I came up with to make it easy to load it in the truck.

I put 2 pieces of 1.50 x 2.00 rectangular steel tubing in the front stake pockets, put a 4 X 4 with a Harbor Freight
cable winch behind the tubing. I used a tie down strap to hold the splitter about 20* from vertical, to get the correct balance. With this setup I was able to easily winch the splitter up the ramps.


----------



## heat seeker (Apr 19, 2014)

Good ol' Yankee ingenuity!


----------



## Jags (Apr 21, 2014)

Whatever gets the job done.  Nice call on the beam adjustment for balance.


----------



## xman23 (Apr 24, 2014)

I installed the same boat wench on the front of my trailer. Makes getting anything into the trailer a lot easier.


----------



## pma1123 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your insightful solution for getting a splitter in the back of a ranger, to a fellow ranger owner.
I have splitting that needs to be done 5 hours away from where my splitter is sitting, and my only idea was using a long utility trailer to drive quad + splitter onto.
How bad did your truck squat with the splitter in there?  (2wd I assume?)


----------



## Hogwildz (Apr 24, 2014)

Couple of planks and a hill to level it out fairly, makes for nice easy rolling in a pinch.


----------



## fossil (Apr 24, 2014)

xman23 said:


> I installed the same boat wench on the front of my trailer...



You installed a boat wench?  You mean one of these type things?  Whoa, Cool!


----------

